# PLEASE HELP! Question on Bonfire PLatinum Series Snowboard Pants!



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

unusually high waterproof rating along with a okay breathability rating.... 

you can find gore-tex pants for under $150


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

If they are new and fit you well it sounds like a good deal to me, you could practically dive into a pool and not get wet with them on!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

It's high? I cant find if bonfire still sell the Platinum series, nothing shows up when i Google


----------

